# Dish DVR 510 won't update



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

Only time I get to update is when I turn my receiver it's one hour before tech portal or Charlie chat comes on. Now only thing is since March 1, the DVR 510 never updates and the software is still stuck on 365. My program guide doesn't care about Daylight Savings Time. I always turn my DVR off at night but the next morning the message about downloading was not there on March 1.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

My receiver is still on 363. The other 3 receivers in the house updated to 365. Mine just stays on 363 for months now.


----------



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

One of my 510's is also stuck on 365 the other one is 366. Do they send out updates at a specific time? How long does the receiver need to be idle before updating starts and how long does it take? I have stuff recording at weird hours of the night and early morning.


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

mine wont either getting really ticked off.

cant set timers anymore because they will show the wrong time. say like I set a show for 7pm the timer will say 6pm I add and remove it still the same freaking thing. had to remove 99.9% of my timers UGH


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

IF your Dish receiver is in the "window" for updates, to force it take your smartcard out, wait for about 15 seconds, then put it back in. Other options include turning it off for awhile.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

The best move I've made, was to go with the 522 vrs the 510.

I didn't believe that the 522 would be more stable than the 510, so rather than upgrade through Dish, I bought my unit, and bought the DPP to go with it.

It is much more enjoyable, and rarely has a problem.

Unfortunately, the best solution to 510 problems might be to get rid of it.

Bob


----------



## Xarph (Mar 19, 2007)

reddice said:


> My receiver is still on 363. The other 3 receivers in the house updated to 365. Mine just stays on 363 for months now.


If I were you, I would lock my recvr into the 363 software. It appears to have been a much better version that anything that came later.

To lock 363 in, press Menu,6,1,5 and select "Ask before downloading"

To those of you that are no getting a download, do the same thing but make sure you have "Without my permission" checked.


----------

